# I must be mad....we have puppies!



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Not one, oh no that would be far too sensible lol. We have TWO new additions, brother and sister Jasper and Bibi. I prefer girls, but my daughter really fell for Jasper's colouring, if there had been a chocolate girl we would have been able to agree  So now we have five Chis, does that mean I am officially a crazy Chihuahua lady?!
Jasper is the chocolate and tan, Bibi is the black and tan. They are 12 weeks old.


Bibi modelling her sock jumper and hat combo. The hat didn't last long, but they like their fluffy sock jumpers.


Jasper helping us eat ice cream. He has fantastic ears!


Sleepy time, snuggling with Delilah and Mouse.


They are so good, doing really well with using the pee pads (although Jasper did wee on the sofa, hence the naked sofa cushion in the pics) and they love their food. They were weaned onto raw, so they have never eaten any commercial dog food at all. We do have Ziwi Peak for them in case they need a snack during the night though.
Mouse and Harley are really enjoying playing with them, it is so sweet. Delilah isn't sure yet. Sometimes she wants to play, but holds back, sometimes she gets growly with them. The puppies love everyone.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Stella they are BEAUTIFUL,mad dog lady No not yet!!! i have a pic just like that with a sock hat on Dottie,she looked so funny we couldn't stop laughing.
Congratulations


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww you must be smitten!!! I couldn't resist them either!! Congrats on your new additions and keep the pics coming. =)


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh I don't blame you...they both are adorable.....I don' think you are any where near the number of chis that might indicate crazy chi lady status LOL


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are both stunning!! I love them! Yes with 5 chis I think you're getting close to being a crazy chihuahua lady.  Nothing wrong with that though.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh wow, congrats. They look absolutely adorable. There must be something in the air, all these new puppies. Looking forward to more pics. Nice to see them getting on. Your Delilah sounds so much like mine


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Crazy Chihuahua lady is my ultimate ambition. 
Sally, we should definitely get our Delilahs together for a play date. My Delilah is such a character, she is a pain in the bum, but probably also my favourite. (Don't tell the others!)


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

They are beautiful, I think you would have been mad not to get them, have fun. X


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS! How precious!!!!! I am in love with both of your new babies! 

OH and 5 chi's does make you a crazy chihuahua lady, but there are many much worse things to be!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the lovely comments. They are so much fun, and have turned the adults into puppies again too. It is a madhouse here


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh I am so jealous. They are precious! !!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! You got two woohoo! Love them! Where is Mr Moo photos and puppy photos


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I will have to try and get a video of him playing with them. He is so patient and gentle, it is adorable. He can fit Bibi's whole head in his mouth lol. He doesn't like them stealing all his toys though, and he thinks all their toys are his too.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I will have to try and get a video of him playing with them. He is so patient and gentle, it is adorable. He can fit Bibi's whole head in his mouth lol. He doesn't like them stealing all his toys though, and he thinks all their toys are his too.


See if you would have gotten him that stuffed turkey he wouldn't have to hoard his toys. Lol

They are too cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Omg cutest pink belly in the world !!!!!! =}


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I know! I can't resist puppy tummies, I keep having to kiss them.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwwww and little noses and pawsies!!!!  I still think of my KC as a little puppy minus the ginormous belly hehehehe


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

They are adorable. It seems to me you commented that I was the crazy chi lady when we added Sapphire and that was only three! Hehehe.......enjoy your puppies and all the fun they bring.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The third is the gateway dog Jayda LOL.


----------



## GingerChi2 (Sep 3, 2012)

They are adorable!! I love the sock outfit...the hat is the cutest! LOL I'm going to have to stop checking out all these pics...I'm getting chibaby fever. LOL


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> The third is the gateway dog Jayda LOL.


Uh oh! I'm in trouble then. My breeder just had a litter born early today. I saw the tiny babies when I dropped Sapphire off.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You need a fourth to round the numbers up. That was the plan here, but it didn't quite work!
Are the babies related to Prince or Sapphire? I bet they are adorable.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I see a mini Odie!! Oh my gosh they are both beyond adorable. You are so lucky! And I would say you are a crazy chihuahua lady, which is something that I think most of us aspire to be.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stella, they're beautiful. I love Jasper's ears - the big tall ears are always cute! I don't think 5 dogs makes you a crazy dog lady. In all, they weigh less than most dogs. And you care for them perfectly well. I'm glad the harmony in your home is intact! Delilah will warm up, I'm sure!

I do aspire to one day be a crazy dog lady just like you!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG! I have 1 crazy, busy day that I don't show up here until late and you add 2 totally adorable angels to your pack!! Did you happen upon these darlings you couldn't resist, or were you thinking of adding to your bunch? I just love them! Their coloring is beautiful. BTW, the sock hat and sweater is killer cute!! <3


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Not much in life is better than puppies! So happy for you and your family. I'm excited to have puppy pics, they are so,so precious!!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

They are so adorable. And getting two sounds like something I would do. Except that the two I have are my limit.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

They are just adorable - lucky you! You may be a crazy chihuahua lady, but that's the aspiration of most of us here. Gosh...you're making me all broody now....


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh Stella they are adorable... I'd like to get another Black and Tan someday..


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhhhh, I*m so jelly jelly now !!! They are so cuuute and small  Congratulations !!! Chis are the best <3


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Stella you are one brave ladie haha. They are gorgeous !! Now you have to get 1 more to round the numbers up lol. Can't wait to see pics of them growing up


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww Stella, congratulations on your two new beautiful additions! They are just gorgeous. I am so happy for you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Tina, we have watched these babies grow up, I have been trying to resist for weeks. I really wanted a quality smooth white or cream girl that I could possibly breed from, or even a long coat IF we added a fourth, but we fell hook line and sinker for these little trouble makers. They may not be show quality, but I love the way they were raised. They are such happy, healthy, confident puppies. They are technically presents for my daughter, as it is her birthday next week. That is how she persuaded me we needed two lol. I am still trying to get my head around the logistics, but I'm hoping 5 won't be that much different than 4. I have never had two puppies at once before either, so it's all a learning curve


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mia & Raisin were litter mates also. The toughest part is training them to do their business at the same time...or close! They play so much that distraction is a real issue.. The positives outweigh the negatives by far. We loved having two puppies at once. 
Now we added Lily, she has been such a fun addition. I too keep wondering how many before I lose it. It is such a joy and a privilege to raise puppies!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I keep coming back to look at these babies. They are SO CUTE!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Love your new babies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

They can come visit me anytime! hehe So cute!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Bibi was also called Baby Girl until recently. We ended up choosing Bibi because it sounds like Baby and she had started to answer to it.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

They are adorable. If I had had the money I would have brought home 3 instead of just the 1.  My family has called me the crazy dog lady since I go Leah.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Eeeeeek!!! I want puppies! So adorable!!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

That's funny ... That's how my daughter named her kitten , she kept calling her kitty kitty... So she named her Kiki and she comes to that.. Haha!


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

Believe me your not crazy i have 5 chi's and i woudn't live without them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We need more Photos!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I know lol, they grow up so quickly! They are 18 weeks now, and I can't imagine not having them. They are such good puppies, and so much fun, love them to pieces.
I have taken some pics, i just can't get them to upload, I will persevere. I even took videos over christmas. They are entering the gangly teenage phase now.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

So so cute! Congrats 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I know lol, they grow up so quickly! They are 18 weeks now, and I can't imagine not having them. They are such good puppies, and so much fun, love then to pieces.
> I have taken some pics, i just can't get them to upload, I will persevere. I even took videos over christmas. They are entering the gangly teenage phase now.


Awe so cute! I can not wait to see


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Potato chips anyone?? Chips - you can eat just one! Chis - OMG!! They are addictive! (even though I only have one!)

Congratulations! They are all awesome!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Give us more pics please!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous puppies congratulations


----------



## hwrios (Dec 16, 2013)

awwww so cute!! 

I think it's ok to have lots of chihuahuas... I mean, they are so little! 5 chihuahuas is like one medium sized dog. Plus, you need more of them to bark at intruders so they will sound louder and more ferocious. 

If you had like 5 pitbulls or great danes, then I would worry.


----------

